# Newbie



## Kstrong65 (Jun 27, 2016)

New to this site. Want to learn from others how to maximize performance


----------



## Riles (Jun 27, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 27, 2016)

Welcome-feel free to ask me anything-also do some research


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 187Infidel (Jul 3, 2016)

What's up..


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jul 3, 2016)

Sup bro, welcome.


----------



## Linear (Jul 15, 2016)

welcome


----------

